# CE WR Breakdown



## jrsc (Jan 8, 2007)

I just got my second "You did not pass" letter today :0fail

I was wondering if anyone that did not pass took WR in the afternoon and got a total percentage score. I figured out my breakdown and it looks like I got a 50/80. I was curious what the score needed to pass was. Here's my breakdown if it helps at all.

Breadth - Enviro 75 6/8

Bredth - Geotech 63 5/8

Bredth - Structures 50 4/8

Bredth - Trans 50 4/8

Bredth - WR 63 5/8

Hydraulics 43 5/11

Hydrology 67 6/9

Water Treatment 83 5/6

Enviromental 60 6/10

Geotechnical 100 4/4

:brick:


----------



## frazil (Jan 9, 2007)

Better luck next time jrsc. THanks for posting your breakdown.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

jrsc --

All I can say is ... wow.

Looking over your posts, it looks like you might just need to round out some of the fundamentals in the morning. It looks like the only real problem in the afternoon was hydraulics - Env looks borderline. Again, with some focused preparation you should be able to pick up in these areas.

Are you going to retake in April? If so, I think a WR Depth thread for preparation/references/resources recommendations is being developed. It has only just started - it should be updated soon.

Thanks for posting your breakdown. Best of luck in your preparation!!

Regards,

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2007)

am I the only one that thinks 50 / 80 should pass?

especially considering that maybe 10 (At best) of the questions in either section would be things we would actually do?


----------



## jrsc (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm not taking in again right away in April. I'm waiting until October. I just need a little break but I'll probably pick up some light studying soon so I don't forget what I just spent a year learning. I'll try to keep up with the WR thread and help out all that I can. :???:


----------



## bohnsai78 (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you didn't pass jrsc. I would agree with jregieng though, I would shore up on the structural and transportation sections in the morning. The low hydraulics score in the afternoon was probably a fluke.

Just don't let the diagnostics report bias you too much...... I would make sure to still spend adequate time studying the other sections also.

Better luck next time. :study


----------



## GAOTU (Jan 9, 2007)

I Failed TOO! UGH 3rd Time!!

Breakdown as follows:

Breadth- Environmental 63 5/8

Breadth- Geotechnical 38 3/8

Breadth- Structural 38 3/8

Breadth- Transportation 25 2/8

Breadth- Water Resources 88 7/8

Hydraulics- 57 8/14

Hydrology- 83 5/6

Water Treatment- 67 4/6

Environmental- 60 6/10

Geotechnical- 50 2/4

45/80


----------



## jrsc (Jan 9, 2007)

GAOTU,

That's about where I was the first time I took the test. If I look at strictly the percentages I increased my score by 12 points. I'm sure if you study and look closer at the areas where you didn't do so well things will improve. I think that there is a WR thread being started and I'm going to keep checking in to see if there's help on specific review problems for next time. :study :thumbsup:


----------



## GAOTU (Jan 9, 2007)

Jrsc-

Thanks!!

My game plan is to really focus on Geo &amp; Tran for a whole month.

I have been out of school for about 15 yrs!

Here is a breakout of my first and second time:

First time:

Breadth- Environmental- 63

Breadth- Geotechnical-38

Breadth- Structural- 75

Breadth-Transportation- 50

Breadth- water resources- 38

Hydraulics- 50

Hydrology-50

Water Treatment- 0

Environmental-50

Geotechnical-0

2nd:

Breadth-Environmental-38

Breadth-Geotechnical-50

Breadth-Structural-50

Breadth-Transportation 63

Breadth- water resources-50

Hydraulics-69

Hydrology-29

Water Treatment-50

Environmental-80

Geotechnical- 50


----------



## tst (Jan 9, 2007)

From what I was told you need at least a 56 to pass this exam, which gives you a 70% score.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 9, 2007)

> Jrsc-
> Thanks!!
> 
> My game plan is to really focus on Geo &amp; Tran for a whole month.
> ...


First time:

Breadth- Environmental- 63 5/8

Breadth- Geotechnical-38 3/8

Breadth- Structural- 75 6/8

Breadth-Transportation- 50 4/8

Breadth- water resources- 38 3/8

Hydraulics- 50 7/14

Hydrology-50 3/6

Water Treatment- 0 0/6

Environmental-50 5/10

Geotechnical-0 0/4

40/80

2nd:

Breadth-Environmental-38 3/8

Breadth-Geotechnical-50 4/8

Breadth-Structural-50 4/8

Breadth-Transportation 63 5/8

Breadth- water resources-50 4/8

Hydraulics-69 9/13

Hydrology-29 2/7

Water Treatment-50 3/6

Environmental-80 8/10

Geotechnical- 50 2/4

44/80


----------



## edwin_dummy (Jan 9, 2007)

now i'm scared.. all the while i thought that 50 / 80 is more than enough to pass..

damn testmasters! they were the ones who told me that..

3 more weeks..


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 9, 2007)

> now i'm scared.. all the while i thought that 50 / 80 is more than enough to pass..damn testmasters! they were the ones who told me that..
> 
> 3 more weeks..


NOBODY KNOWS!!!! That's the Magic of this dang exam. Most review classes will tell you that you need to shoot for 57, but if everyone that failed would post their scores, I'd be willing to bet that you won't get many scores much higher than 50 before you don't see failing scores again. The three that I've FAILED so far I got 49 right the first time, 50 the second time, and 49 this past time. I'm fairly certain that I've missed the mystical CUT score by 1 or 2 each time. :true:


----------



## GAOTU (Jan 10, 2007)

Test score for first exam 40/80 I received a 63%

2nd exam 44/80 66%

3rd exam 45/80 66%


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 10, 2007)

jrsc,

I figured your weighted percentages. Those are shown below.







Looks like you were right at 50 or 51 questions answered correctly.

54 is 70% without using any cut score. Looks like you missed it by only one or two questions.

Keep :study and you should pass it easily next time.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 10, 2007)

GAOTU,

I did your results as well and it looks like you were at 46 questions right.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 10, 2007)

jrsc and GAOTU,

Stick with it! You both can easily walk in next time and pass this thing if you just put in a little time and effort.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 10, 2007)

> 54 is 70% without using any cut score.


Actually, 80 times 70% is 56.

tmckeon_PE, how does this work really? I'm trying to figure it out, but don't know how you get 26.72 right? Is this how you think the "weighted" system works?

I'm thinking you may be onto something for how they set up the scale, but then the number of correct questions would be the actual raw number and fall on that scale where it may.

I know I'm not wording this very well, but do you see what I mean?


----------



## GAOTU (Jan 10, 2007)

tmckeon PE-

Thanks for the support 

I will not give up!


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 10, 2007)

> > 54 is 70% without using any cut score.
> 
> 
> Actually, 80 times 70% is 56.
> ...


I stand corrected. I had a typo on that one (and have done that before). Thanks for catching that. I am not even going to correct my post.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jrsc (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks tmckeon_PE for your breakdown. I'm back on the study track soon so I don't forget everything that I'v already learned.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 10, 2007)

As stated in the CERM preface and the six min sols book, the Morning session is evenly divided into 5 parts (20% each). For the afternoon, the WR section is 65% with three portions (Hydraulics, Hydrology and Water Supply) which account for 21.667% each if evenly weighted), Enviro is 25% and Geo is 10%.

There are some variations and rounding may cause number of problems not to come out evenly.

This is the best I/we can do given the info that we have. Perhaps if we could narrow the number of questions in each area down a bit better, the model would be much better.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 10, 2007)

> I'm not taking in again right away in April. I'm waiting until October. I just need a little break but I'll probably pick up some light studying soon so I don't forget what I just spent a year learning. I'll try to keep up with the WR thread and help out all that I can. :???:


Please do help out with the WR thread. We need it!

:true:


----------



## josuerod (Jan 12, 2007)

Any help in the WR area would be appreciated. I was looking to get a review course, and came across School of PE. Has anybody taken their review course? Is it worth it?


----------



## edwin_dummy (Jan 17, 2007)

for water resource depth:

65% water resource 26/40

25% environmental 10/40

10% geotechnical 4/40

but how does one divide the water resource 26/40 to

hydraulics 14/26

hydrology 6/26

water treatment 6/26

where did you come up with these 14,6,6?

looks like the guy who got 50/80 and failed actually got 49/80

only using this breakdown..

hmmm.. 50/80 would still pass.. i hope.. hahaha..

still waiting for my results for CA...


----------



## redrum (Jan 17, 2007)

I think you have to have a few other "failure" letters to get the true afternoon numbers

whose is that one?


----------



## edwin_dummy (Jan 17, 2007)

check out the thread "water resource breakdown" by jrsc


----------



## mmmbeer (Jan 18, 2007)

i have taken the exam 4 times . . . . . each time i fail it gets harder and harder to get myself up for the next one . . . . .

i have decided to stick with WR in the PM only because its what i have been studying hardest.

my scores range from 100 in GEO to 35 in Envirnomental

i am HORRIBLE at taking tests and see my frinds goin in there after being out drinking all nite with one book undertheir arms and passing!!

i am interested in the WR thread and will keep a watchfull eye out!


----------

